# This may be the BEST Water Alcohol Injection System yet



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

The Best Water injection system and water methanol injection systems at AlcoholInjectionSystems.com


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

has any one used this kit before I put a SNOW kit in but havnt got to use it yet, but this one looks a hole lot cleaner for about the same price.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm going to pull the trigger on this system.

I like the Lifetime warranty, build quality and ease of installation.

I spoke to the owner, Rodney and he was very patient and took his time talking to me about my mods, etc.

From what I have gathered is that with any water/methanol injection system the car will feel responsive, in the middle of a hot summer day, as if it was just barely warmed up in a cold morning.

Without tuning for the system, I should be looking at an 20rwhp~. However, tuning with this system in the equation amounts to a little over 40rwhp. Both offer a tremendous safety margin.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Gets kinda pricey when you upgrade everything, but looks worth it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

batmans said:


> Without tuning for the system, I should be looking at an 20rwhp~. However, tuning with this system in the equation amounts to a little over 40rwhp. Both offer a tremendous safety margin.


Without tuning you will not see an increase in power you will have a decrease. I know companies make claims but many are false or do not give all the details. It will up your octane rating but that will not give you power by itself. The way you get any power out of meth is by adding timing. This will require tuning. It will also help your iat2's since your s/c.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

My IAT during a hot summer with stop and go is 200F on a 90F day.

I do notice power loss.

So even with no tune for the injection kit, wouldn't it bring the power back by cooling the IAT down?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

batmans said:


> My IAT during a hot summer with stop and go is 200F on a 90F day.
> 
> I do notice power loss.
> 
> So even with no tune for the injection kit, wouldn't it bring the power back by cooling the IAT down?


It should lower your iat even without a tune. It will not bring the power up without a tune though because like race gas it has a higher octane rating than pump gas and that makes it harder to burn. That's why you need to tune and up the timing to see a performance benefit. 

It will dramatically lower your iats and will increase power. I see most cars pick up 20 hp from it after the tune but never as much as they are claiming. I'm not a fan though. I know i'd be anal about checking it to make sure i don't run out but knowing my luck i'd be doing a pull and the pump would quit and i'd be in trouble running boat loads of timing on 93 octane.

By the way you might want to relocate your iat and get a new intake or lengthen yours to get the filter out of the engine bay and feed it some cold air. My iats at rush hour are never more than 40 degrees over ambient. 200 is crazy high. My little four banger pushing 14lbs through a heaton m62 doesn't get over 140 after a pull. On that i use two h/e's, insulated the intake, intake manifold, and mass airflow to prevent heat soak and have the filter in the fender.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

My IATs were also around that high with the hood propped open and large fans blowing fresh air at the intake when it was getting tuned.

The shop said that it was typical for Maggie's


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Will you see 20+ hp on nat. asp. cars or does it have to be f.i. to see those kind of gains? The kit looks bad ass.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

too my knowledge, unless ur in a very HOT area where ambient temps are over 100'sF u won't see a gain.

This includes a tune.

The gain in NA cars in hot areas would be tantamount to the cool air in the winter.

And yes, the power gains are for FI cars.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Meth injection. I've seen a S/C car tune with and without it and there were some pretty good gains. This was with a car w/o intercooling also.

I would rather keep the S/C in its effcency range and supply an ample amount of fuel to it than to go meth.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I think I'm looking at the meth injection as 2 things:

1. up octane
2. cool intake temps

I'm more interested in #2 since my tune at 11.5 is safe for 91 octane California gas and haven't detonated.

I just want to "free" up more power that is lost from heat soaking, etc.....


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

GM4life said:


> I'm not a big fan of Meth injection. I've seen a S/C car tune with and without it and there were some pretty good gains.


If there were good gains then why are you against it?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> If there were good gains then why are you against it?


One less thing I have to worry about. 

My background is cars, aircraft and aerospace ground equipment. I rather take reliablity than adding more complexity, things that I have to service and/or worry about breaking. Meth is along the lines of Nitrous, you have to make sure that its tuned for it and that it stays full. There is a bunch of what IF's in there that your adding to the system that I can do without.


----------

